# Pollen Color Chart?



## 1garysaccount (Aug 24, 2019)

We live in a rather rural area of Western Washington State. Our nearest neighbors are invisible from a human line of site with most land owned in blocks of 5-100 acres. Lots of time surrounds us. And while I can see what's flowering and growing in and around our pastures, that's about it. So when I see the bees coming back this time of year with different color pollens gathered, other than the orange from our own dandelion lawn/garden, I have no idea what they are bringing back. It's moot to them, though I am curious George about stuff like that. Are there any accurate pollen color charts that might be either state or region specific for the US available online?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I have not found a color chart specific for Western Washington. I think this Wikipedia site is still the best (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pollen_sources). 

The popular pollen species my bees bring back look like the following (do Google search on the code to get the color). 

Cherry (#a8692a), March - April
Willow (#ebae3d), March - April
Dandelion (#eb721c), all year
Big-leaf maple (#838554), April
Tulip poplar (#d9d07e), June
Blackberry (#747a6d), June
Knotweed (#a8a772), August
Ivy (#e8af13), September - October


----------



## 1garysaccount (Aug 24, 2019)

Kuro said:


> I have not found a color chart specific for Western Washington. I think this Wikipedia site is still the best (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pollen_sources).
> 
> Thank you. That's the one I found also. Even went so far as to generate a spreadsheet with tabs using the data there. It will help some, though lots of voids.


----------

